# Ada red bee shrimp food



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

ADA Original Red Bee Shrimp food is the world's first Red Bee Shrimp food with Aqua Soil Amazonia. Aqua Soil Amazonia contains rich organic constituent and minerals which are difficult to produce artificially, and it encourages Red bee Shrimps' breeding and grows beautiful individuals.

• It contains rich organic ingredient of Aqua Soil Amazonia.
• A good balance of plant derived (Spinach, spirulina, Soybean) and animal derived (Fish meal, euphausiid meal, squid meal) ingredients.

So in other words I can crush a granular Amazonian soil which is my current substrate and mix it with their food?

http://www.adana.co.jp/bee/food_en.html


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I use this food and my shrimp go crazy for it. I've never seen my shrimp climb over each other to eat. I've used other foods, some they pick at and some they won't even bother with.


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

do you have a link where they sell it?


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

You can get it from here
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/canadian-aquatics-36/another-ada-order-coming-soon-6782/
Or you could ask Jiang604 to get it for you.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Indeed, they do go crazy for it. I have been using it for almost a year now, and my shrimp definitely go insane.


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

Yeah I found it!

http://www.adana-usa.com/index.php?main_page=afa_product&cPath=71&state=

though shipping is on the pricey side.

Anyone interested in halfcies?


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

CrystalMethShrimp said:


> Yeah I found it!
> 
> http://www.adana-usa.com/index.php?main_page=afa_product&cPath=71&state=
> 
> ...


I guess you didn't like either option I gave you.


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

I suppose one won't need to feed this if the substrate is already Amazonia right? Just my opinion, because my shrimps don't go for food, they just pick off the substrate all the time..haha
I guess maybe after 6 months, when the soil is used-up well enough, then perhaps ADA food will come in handy.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

$25 for 70G is not bad. How much is the shipping? If it comes to $30 total, I just might chip in.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

+1 I'm in on this if there are enough people


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

It's $15 shipping.
And to be honest 70g is way too much for me I only need like 1/3 of that. 
If you guys want to split 3 ways i'm down.it will cost 25+15 so $40 total usd.
If someone wants to make the order I'll pay $15 for 1/3 share.


----------



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

I'll buy the last 1/3 if it isn't already taken. Let me know 



Laura


----------

